# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  صحف فرنسا تهزأ من منتخب بلادها

## العالي عالي

*

لم ترحم الصحف الفرنسية الصادرة يوم  الأربعاء منتخب بلادها الذي خرج من الباب الضيق لمونديال 2010 المقام حاليا  في جنوب أفريقيا.

وتهافتت الصحف على جلد المنتخب الأزرق  الذي خسر مباراتين أمام المكسيك (صفر-2) وجنوب أفريقيا (1-2) الثلاثاء  وتعادل في مباراته الافتتاحية أمام أوروغواي (صفر-صفر) ليخرج من الدور  الأول.

"الويل للمهزومين" كتب لوران جوفران في  صحيفة "ليبيراسيون"، "بعد كل شيء فشل هذا الفريق فشلا ذريعاً بعد تأهله  المغشوش"، وعنونت الصحيفة: "مرة أخرى، تهانينا!".

كتب برونو ديف من "سود-أويست": "نادرا  ما قوبلت الهزيمة بهذا الارتياح الكبير"، واعتبر انه "كان من الأفضل لو لم  يذهب الفرنسيون إلى جنوب أفريقيا".

وقال هيرفيه كانيه (الجمهورية الجديدة  للوسط الغربي): "ترك المدرب، فرقته الضعيفة، المسؤولون الحزانى واتحاد  فرنسي أكل عليه الدهر وشرب، تركوا العشب الجنوب أفريقي".

وكتب باتريس شابانيه من "جورنال دو هوت  مارن": "بدلا من تحقيق النتائج على أرض الملعب، حقق لاعبو منتخب فرنسا  بطولة كبيرة: لقد أصبحوا أضحوكة العالم".

ولام جان لوفالوا من "بريس دو لا مانش":  "بعثة الفريق، المسؤولين، المدرب وعصابة الأغبياء الذين لم يشرفوا قميص  بلدنا وتركوا وراءهم حقل خراب".

وأكد فابريس جوهو من "ليكيب" الواسعة  الانتشار: "أن يعتبروا بلهاء هو أمر ممتع للبعض، لكن يجب أن يتوقفوا عن  القيام بذلك"، وعنونت الصحيفة: "نهاية العالم"، وتابع: "الاستفزاز هو فن  ماكر وذكي بدون أي شك، إلا عندما يكون ملطخاً بالاستكبار والغطرسة". وطالب:  "التوقف عن القصور الذاتي لاتحاد تخطاه الزمن"، وطالب أيضاً أن "تتوصل  الحكومة لحل يفضي إلا يكون الاتحاد بين أيدي دمى".

واعتبر باسكال كوكي من "أخبار ألزاس  الأخيرة" أن "الفشل هو في المقام الأول قصة نجوم يملكون الملايين وأعمارهم  بين 24 و25 سنة (...) شباب يغزوهم الغرور".

ووضع دانيال رويز (لا مونتاني) الفشل  باسم "النزعة الفردية للنجوم إلى جانب صرف الأموال لهم".

وكتب جيل غييه من "ليست ريبوبليكان" إن  اللاعبين "الرديئين على أرض الملعب أفسدهم المال وتربوا بدون قيم، احترام  أو تعليم".

ولخص جاك غيون من "لا شارانت ليبر":  "المدرب هو المسؤول الأول عن هذا الإخفاق. لكن اسكاليت (رئيس الاتحاد  الفرنسي) وأمثاله أضافوا الغرور إلى الجبن".

وفي ظل مطالبة البعض بتغييرات جذرية،  فضل البعض الآخر طوي صفحة مونديال 2010 والرهان على المستقبل: "التجديد  سيكون متاحا أمام لوران بلان، المنقذ المنتظر. سيكون متاحا لبلان بعد هذه  الكارثة أن يعمل بحرية أكبر والتحرك بأريحية من أجل البناء"، بحسب ما كتب  ايمانويل كولياني من "مين ليبر/كورييه دو لويست".
*

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووووو كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بصراحة معهم حق بكل إشي منتخب فرنسا مش نفس المنتخب يلي كان  1998

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

منتخب يعاني من مشاكل اداريه وفنيه 

 مع السلامه وبلا عوده

----------


## دليلة

صعب عليهم يتقبلوها فريق كان ينافس على المربع الدهبي 

يطلع من الدور الاول  غير مقبول

----------

